# mug rhom



## primitive (Sep 12, 2009)

mug rhom vinny


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

thats a sweet pic of vinny


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice set of chomper on that guy. How big?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

That is one ugly mug, I like it :laugh:


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

yeah me to


----------

